# Ribbonfish where??



## dkbuono (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey guys, do you know any places around Pensacola where ribbonfish is plentiful? Preferreably around some type of structure, like a bridge etc etc? I am asking this because even though most people don't find them tasty, I actually do. Thanks for your time!:letsdrink


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Caught a few around the state docks about 2 months ago, but because of the teeth you had to use some heavy leader..... How do you cook / prepare them????? I have always noticed there perfect white meat, but it seems they are FULL of bones.... Please advise. TB


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Caught some a 3-mile bridge last year at this time, use live pin fish. you'll have to weed through the white trout though. or put on a white trout and use him for bait.


----------



## dkbuono (Dec 18, 2007)

To prepare them, just simply cut the fish into sections, and pan fry in some butter. Delicious meat, yes a bit boney, but after a bit you will find an easy way to strip the meat straight off the vertebrae, avoiding those pesky little bones.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Shoot the kingfish like them alot for some reason!!!


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

I always seem to catch a couplewhen I fish the Palafox Pier after dark. I also see them busting the water around the Bob Sikes too.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I've been seeing them laying on bob sykes.


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

I catch them in the sound in navarre. They hit every thing. Its too cold right now . wait till summer and always at night. Joe Patti has them.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

joe patti sells them, i saw some in there sunday. i thought it was bait but what the hell do i know?:hungry


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

wait, are we talking about ribbonfish or NEEDLEFISH???


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Ribbon fish, A.K.A Cutlass Fish, terrorizing Pensacola Bay since Noah built the Ark to troll the pass for Kings.


----------



## dkbuono (Dec 18, 2007)

I think I will have to hit up the Palafox pier and try my luck with them in a couple of days. I heard they will literally eat anything, is that correct?


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I use a 1/4 oz lead head jig with a 3" gulp..... Make sure as mentioned before that you have a heavy (30 pound or more) mono leader. Drop it down right up (within a foot) of the pier (dock), let it sink. I usually start at the bottom then work it up (jigging) a foot at a time until I find them wadded up, then get your grease hot..... Youwill never go hungry again..... Good luck and let us know how it goes.... T


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

> *dkbuono (12/18/2007)*I think I will have to hit up the Palafox pier and try my luck with them in a couple of days. I heard they will literally eat anything, is that correct?


I have always caught them near the surface and always after dark. I am not sure if the cold weather is going to affect them. I have never actually targeted them. When ever I put out something under a cork at night 9 times out of 10 I end up with a ribbon fish. If I wanted to catch one I would go to Palafox Pier with some frozen shrimp and put it out under a cork.


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

Man, I always thought they were just used as bait.(excellent mackeral baits I might add) I didn't think anyone ate them.....the first time I saw one caught I thought it was a prehistoric lil critter he looked so wierd....but anyway, tell me how they taste..........:hungry


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

Did You know they swim vertically. Thats straight up and down for the rest of you guys.LOL


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

Check water


----------



## Bill904 (Oct 11, 2007)

I have fished this area a lot , but not a lot compared to some of these guys down here, but I can tell you, 3 years ago, there were so many around the private docks in navarre, you could hardly get a artifical bait in the water. .First one I caught , Ithought I had caught a prehistoric fish,, had no idea what it was.. Glad you attached the pic, its surely a pick you , can never forget, man , you think a King has teeth, naaaa, not compared to these things, I thought they were just something that migrated this way, as I lived on thebeach in Navarre and fished every day, in the gulf of off private pier, and that was the only year I saw lot of them, LOTS.... and as ugly as they were, I would have to be really hungry,, I could not tell if I had a fish, a snake, or what it was first one I put on the dock.. and they fight funny/ Thanks for sharing the pic, I have not seen any , what little I have been this year.


----------



## dkbuono (Dec 18, 2007)

Well, I went to Palafox today, absolutely no luck at all. Used gulp shrimp jerk shad and had some bait shrimp on the other pole, was out there about 4 hours. I insist you at least give this fish a try in terms of tasting, sure it looks like a monster, but it tastes exactly like spanish mackerel. I dont know how big the ones you guys are catching, but some friends of mine over on the east coast catch most of theirs at about 3 feet long. I will give the 'Atlantic Cutlass fish' hunt another go around soon.:letsparty


----------

